# Upgrade/New Throttle Body?



## 97Maximus05 (Jun 4, 2004)

:cheers: Ok so my fried drives an a4 and he just got a new throttle body, but its not a stock one its aftermarket. He said itll upgrage his hp by about 15. My other friend said spacing it would be better. If spacing is better how do i do that? and if getting a new one is, where can i get it? and whats it like to install?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Go to Maxima.org and check out the Pathfinder TB thread. Stock tb is 60mm and Pathfinder tb is 70mm, if I recall.

There are some modifications you need to do but all the info is on Maxima.org.

Here is a free link...
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=311394

Contact that guy for more info...he sells them.

Unfortunately I do not know about any 'aftermarket' applications though.


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

15 HP would be very generous I think for just a throttle body. I would have to think it could be around 3 HP tops, but not 15HP.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

^^ Definitely not 15hp. The vq30de breaths enough air with minor air intake mods already.


----------



## 97Maximus05 (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks, ill be contacting that guy. yeah 15 sounded a little too good to be true...thanks


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

for a boosted car, a larger throttle body makes a world of difference.

for ours... we don't get enough air really... ESPECIALLY at the top end of things. I'd say it would definitly show improvement on the top end of things fo sho.


----------



## 97Maximus05 (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah i thought so...well if your a baller on a budget, help me out and let me know some cheap ways to up my hp...im getting RAPED by gas now, and money is a biatch. lemme know if you guys got any ideas... thanks pz


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

15 hp sounds like poppycock to me but i dont know, we may add a few ponies with a rebored tb or pathfinder tb but i wouldnt think we would see anything more than a few hp, again im not an expert !

im going to do this also, but i would suggest trying to keep the price down on this mod as much as possible since the gains will be minimal.


----------

